# Can I change to natural gas



## Cinda Erickson Realtor (Dec 28, 2013)

I recently purchased a used Jotul 3 Classic vent free heater. It islet up for LP gas, where can I purchase the kit to change this model to natural gas.  See pic of specs.  Thanks!


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 28, 2013)

no there is no  simple conversion kit for this .The only way to make it natural gas would be to get a new gas valve and O.D.S. pilot assembly.These parts are gonna set you back around 3 to 4 hundred bucks plus install cost.Your better off just getting a small L.P. tank to hook up to that unit and leave it L.P.


----------



## Jp16 (Jan 1, 2014)

If there is already NG in the building, would it not be a code violation to have LP and NG in the same building?


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 2, 2014)

by building you mean your in a apartment or townhouse or condo ?


----------



## Jp16 (Jan 2, 2014)

In my house for example.  I am only going on what I was told by my Home inspector at an inspection at a property I was going to buy.  It had oil heat and  propane hot water.  I knew there was gas in the street but not to the house.  I asked about having the oil burner replaced with NG.  He said the propane water would have to go as well because you could not have NG and propane in the same structure by code.  For all I know he could have been full of it.  I never bought that property so I don't know for sure what the real deal is...


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 2, 2014)

i have never heard of that before in all my years in the industry.So if a house has natural gas you can not own a propane grill or patio heater or fire pitt either i suppose.I dont wana say hes full of it, but in my dealings with home inspectors and i see them often working for one of the bigger hearth dealers in indiana.Most of the the time they act like there experts in every field, but really most know very little about anything.


----------



## Bret Chase (Jan 6, 2014)

Jp16 said:


> If there is already NG in the building, would it not be a code violation to have LP and NG in the same building?



You're in MA.... ask a gasfitter....  as they're the only ones who can legally do any gas work in your state...


----------

